# iWeb Quicktime Firefox not working together



## BigDslcards (Jan 25, 2009)

I was hoping that someone would guide me thru the process to resolve this issue before I really screw things up!

Firefox is not reading my quicktime photo pages on my website that was built with iWeb.

I have tried to fix the problem following someone's advice to exchange certain JS files in a couple of widget folders.

I have also made sure that I have the latest versions of all three softwares...firefox3..quicktime7.5..and the latest updates for iWeb08.

Can anyone help me?
Scott


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How does the page looked when viewed in Safari?


----------



## BigDslcards (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks fine in Safari


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Wait, do you have 2 threads open on this?

If it is fine with Safari, then there is a problem with Firefox. You should contact them and open a ticket and see if they come up with a solution or update.


----------



## BigDslcards (Jan 25, 2009)

yes...one thread had to do with iWeb and Safari...anyway I want to thank you for your help. I will contact Firefox and see what they have to say. Thanks, BigDslcards


----------

